# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  عودي اولادك يدعو لكـ

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*




*الآن.... أنفاسك تتردد في جسدك فهنيئاً لك القدرة على العمل الصالح... 

غداً....ستنقطع هذه الأنفاس العطرة فمن سيعمل لك ؟؟؟ 

إنهم أولادك ..... 

قال عليه الصلاة و السلام " إذا مات أبن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : 

صدقة جارية ,أو علم ينتفع به , أو ولد صالح يدعو له " 

لم يقل عليه الصلاة و السلام ( ولد يدعو له ) , 

و كذلك لم يقل ( ولد صالح ) 

و إنما قيد الولد الذي ينفعك بعد موتك بوصفين: 

أولهما : الصلاح 

ثانيهما: أن يدعو لك 

فهل أنت متأكدة أنك تملكين هذا الولد؟؟؟ تأكدي فقط !!! 

حسنا الآن و بدون تأخير عوّدي أولادك أن يدعوا لك مع دعائهم 

لأنفسهم ربيهم على ذلك..... 

اللهم أغفر لي و لوالدي , اللهم أهدني و والدي , اللهم حرمني 

و والدى على النار 

فأنت بحاجة دائمة للهداية والمغفرة...

كما أنك بحاجة للدعاء الطيب إذا توسدت قبرك... 

وضحي لأبنائك بأنهم إنما يتقربون إلى الله بالدعاء لوالديهم لأنه من بر الوالدين . 

و ان هناك ملك يؤمن و يقول : و لك بمثله . 

دعوة المرء مستجابه لأخيه بظهر الغيب , عند رأسه ملك يؤمن على دعائه , 

كلما دعا له بخير قال : آمين, ولك بمثله" 

هذا إذا دعا لأي مسلم في الأرض , فكيف إذا كان الدعاء للوالدين 

لا شك في أن الأجر أكبر بإذن الله , و معرفة الأولاد لمثل هذه الأمور 

ستدفعهم للدعاء لوالديهم أكثر و أكثر ..*

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو باريسيا على الموضوع القيم  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

جزآكي الله كل خير 
موضووع مميز 
 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## باريسيا

*اهلا وسهلا فيكم* 
*نورتوني*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اللهم ارحمهما تحت الارض وفوقها واغفر لنا ولهم ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات واحببنا كما احببناك واهدنا الى سراط مستقيم اللهم امين

----------

